

Export your Facebook phonebook (legal and working) - flavio87
http://brad.livejournal.com/2398409.html

======
kalvin
Awesome. And regardless of whether this is "legal" according to FB's TOS, I'm
incredulous if you think it's anything but perfectly ethical to copy the phone
numbers of your friends to your own computer.

~~~
kalvin
Thought this might be useful: If you're exporting to vCards and importing to
your address book, and want to retain first/middle/last name so you can merge
w/existing contacts, here's a regexp (for Textmate).

Find: FN:(\S+) ((\S+( \S+)?) )?(\S+) Replace: N:(?2:$5;$1;$3;;:$5;$1;;;)\n$0

N:Smith;John;J.;; FN:John J. Smith

------
planck
This has been done before: <http://www.chrisfinke.com/addons/facebook-
scavenger/> and was shut down by Facebook

Facebook Scavenger was a Firefox extension that allowed you to export your
friends' contact info, including e-mail addresses; Facebook will most
certainly send Brad a takedown notice as well.

------
sanj
Why do we think it is "legal"?

Brad says "Use at your own risk, then." and "... it'd be a little hard to
fingerprint."

Neither of which scream "legal" at all. In fact, rather the opposite.

------
rudyfink
I admit to being a bit suspicious of something that needs to preface itself as
"legal".

